# A Corp Update



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Once again, this isnt much of an Update, however I thought after such a long break since my last post, I would make it clear that I no longer represent Jerry Giammarino Or his company A-Corp in any way..They had Originally hired me in December, and after only one meeting face to face,
That was about all that happened..They had made numerous meeting dates
with me that were either ignored, where no one showed, and at best were cancelled with scant notice..In addition, they borrowed a kit from me that only after THREATS of my showing up personally at Jerry's door, did he finally mail back to me..just this week.

MONTHS of e-mails to him were consistently ignored, as well as promises of "test shots" that were supposed to be mailed to me never showed up..in addition , an OUTRIGHT lie from him that he sent me a check for my services that also never arrived..Since I have a career of my own,,I didnt have much time to persue this as diligently as I would have liked..but based on this
unhappy experience with him, I will post here what my impressions are:

I did see the Mold book, but NO molds..It is also interesting that he would
have RM shoot kits for him instead of using one of his own molds for his first release...

I do NOT believe him to be an individual of complete honesty, since he reneged on payment for my services this time around,as well as if I didnt push him hard as hell, I would have never seen my kit back.. As well as you cant run a business from someones addition from his house..NOT a Corporation as he was heralding..Is pretty pathetic that I had to actually demand my kit back with the threat of a personal visit to his home on a regular basis until I saw him face to face..but the biggest insult to my intelligence was the LIE of payment that was never sent, and I kept his E-mail as proof that he LIED to me on that..

I DO know he is quite Ill..but again, I think he uses it as a CRUTCH on occasion, to rationalize his reason for ignoring his obligations, and judging by his leaving 4,000 kits sitting in boxes collecting dust..Its a safe bet to say that A-corp will be going nowhere anytime soon or in the future..

Again, I got involved in the hopes of seeing some great reissues that he said he had molds to..I wouldnt be surprised if that was a lie as well..

In any case..there is the update..Sorry for it not being postive, but I tried all I could..and was stiffed out of a payment but feel I was lucky enough to get my property back , but will never have anything to do with A-corp again..they are a bit too "fishy" for this old modeler..

Zathras


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update Zathros.:thumbsup:
I'm sorry that things didn't work out for you but I'm glad you got your kit back at least. I tried hard to keep the faith but I realised some time ago that I was being naive. The one good thing that came out of it for me was Hobbytalk. I found this great place while I was surfing for A-corp info. I suppose I'll have to track down the Vampire and Frog kits the old fashioned way!! Give me 6 months and I'll start a mindless quest......

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Better luck next time, Zathros. Sorry to hear it all panned out that way. I had not heard ANYTHING about A corp for months and I had a feeling it was D.O.A. Thanks for your efforts and letting us know where YOU now stand with those guys. It had bad vibes from the beginning.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Sorry it didn't pan out Zathros, but no-one can say you didn't try. The shame is on A-corp, you trusted them and they betrayed that trust, that makes you the more honorable person. I guess we all wanted it to work out.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Deep down I was hoping that Aurora would make a reserection ... so I was hopeful for all your efforts :thumbsup: If I owned a company that actually existed I would certainly want your representation... you did a great job. I am glad you got your kit back and truly sorry that it didn't work out for you and us as well...but Zathros you deserve way better than the likes of these chaps
Mcdee


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

zathros, we owe you a debt of thanks for being our "man on the inside" and providing us with the real info throughout this fiasco. i think most of us were able to filter through your understandable optimism and not resent you for it.

lets hope that this puts down any future "plans" of the lapco-acorp guys to make a profit, not off of kits themselves, but off of the modeling community and our enthusiasm and fondness for the real original aurora.


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Ditto to what razorwyre said.

I'm sorry they put you through the tortures of the damned.

I value the info you were able to give us on this whole mess.

Thanks Zathros.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got a feeling Dave Metzner's gonna be glad to see this dead horse buried!! :wave:

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks for enduring all that frustration for us, Zathros.


----------



## 1:8 scale (Mar 25, 2006)

*....Stevens International*

And to add to that, Stevens International no longer has A corp or their "releases" listed on their website.:freak:

I would say that A corp can finally be put to rest....I wonder what Geometric has to say?

Let's find out!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm surprised that Stevens International would give them any exposure unless $$ was put out up front to them. Glad they took them down!

Zathros, thanks for the update and your persistence in getting us the story!

MMM


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Thank you all for your positive comments on my efforts..but with companies Like Moebuis, Monarch, and of course the return of Tom Lowe..we really dont need them after all..Its just a shame that if they had any of those Molds..That it would have been great to see someone whom if they knew what they were doing ,release them..


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

At least we can still have the thrill of finding an original Aurora. And let's face it- it's a buzz building a rare kit!!!

Chris.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

True, but a BIGGER "Buzz" to me, is seeing it reproduced almost EXACTLY the same.. and at an affordable price!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Your money should be no good at the Lizard Lounge.*



razorwyre1 said:


> zathros, we owe you a debt of thanks for being our "man on the inside" and providing us with the real info throughout this fiasco. i think most of us were able to filter through your understandable optimism and not resent you for it...


Raze has pretty much nailed it for me, Zathros. Along with everybody else I appreciate your sacrifice, which has ended any uncertainty about our ever seeing any A Corp product. Now we can concentrate our attention - and our $upport - where it belongs, on Moebius, Monarch, and Round 2.

We owe you, bud! :thumbsup:

Mark McG.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It definitely would be great if everyone had the chance to build them. I wonder how many molds Revellogram still have in their possession? An old question I know, but still worth pondering........

Chris.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Mark McGovern said:


> Raze has pretty much nailed it for me, Zathros. Along with everybody else I appreciate your sacrifice, which has ended any uncertainty about our ever seeing any A Corp product. Now we can concentrate our attention - and our $upport - where it belongs, on Moebius, Monarch, and Round 2.
> 
> We owe you, bud! :thumbsup:
> 
> Mark McG.


I agree with Mark, and thanks again for the efforts. Sorry they gave you the runaround, but I suspected they would. As far as the molds go, Jerry has none, he never did. He has the book, but thats about it. MAYBE a few prototypes, but I even kind of doubt that.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Zathros, 
I'm sorry to hear that you got jerked around like that. That sure wasn't fair to you!
It sure seem like the A Corp and Lapco business plans were pretty much alike, with the same results both times!

Dave


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

I guess it shouldnt surprise me...But it still does..as why anyone would act as 
"abnormal"??..meaning why say you have posession of Molds...when sooner or later it would be obvious that the truth will come out...as well as WHY LIE 
so obviously on a regular basis??..promise me a check and LIE that you mailed it for 12 weeks of answering his company phone, R&D , advertising schedules, budgets, etc..surveys..and then not send it?? did he think I would forget??lol...but worse off than that...Hang onto a rare kit of mine that I was supposed to pick up personally in 1 week..and then I had to keep on him for 4 months to get it back..His brother was no better either..whenever these guys asked me to call them at an exact time..they were never at thier phones..and it also cost me time and gas to meet them 2 hours away..and they werent there..

But the main point was and still is that I was ready and able to run that business as a TRUE company...But it seemed that Jerry aside from some out and out lies..Just wanted it to be a "mickey mouse" gumball company run out of a resin garage or house addition...And it seemed that neither one of them had the FIRST IDEA as to how to run a business..if it werent so pathetic, it would be laughable..But I gave them the benefit of the doubt for 4 months,,and as I promised , I would return here with a full report..and to me,,aside of his Illness which is VERY real..I think he is a man of questionable ethics..Not to say that he has stolen from anyone..well..in my case he CHEATED me out of 12 weeks pay that he AGREED on with me..That, alone, aside of the ridiculousness of posting 50 kit subjects with Stevens..which I would bet my HOUSE..will never come to be..was enough to wrap it up with me..

Should he come clean, and pay me..I will certainly post it here..Until then..I remain with my statement that he CHEATED me..and I have HIS VERY E-mails to prove he admitted that he owed me..

Z


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Dave Metzner said:


> Zathros,
> I'm sorry to hear that you got jerked around like that. That sure wasn't fair to you!
> It sure seem like the A Corp and Lapco business plans were pretty much alike, with the same results both times!
> 
> Dave


Thanks dave..seems that you are correct...But again..I went in taking it with a grain of salt, and was offered the position by them...I guess everyone should be given a shot..but it showed in the end..that they werent as integrous as they could have been..and certainly not as intelligent..and thier honesty is indeed in question...they owe me a sizeable amount for 12 weeks of my services..and I will still consider them dishonest until such time as I recieve it..but I wont hold my breath..

Z


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

razorwyre1 said:


> zathros, we owe you a debt of thanks for being our "man on the inside" and providing us with the real info throughout this fiasco. i think most of us were able to filter through your understandable optimism and not resent you for it.
> 
> lets hope that this puts down any future "plans" of the lapco-acorp guys to make a profit, not off of kits themselves, but off of the modeling community and our enthusiasm and fondness for the real original aurora.


AMEN TO THAT RAZOR!:dude:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear about this Zanthros! That's pretty hard-core, dirty and underhanded. 

Well, it's their own fault that they want to be so stupid with what they're doing as "businessmen". Look at the sucess of Polar Lights, Monarch, Moebius, Hawk and Lindberg in bringing us figure kits. I'm sure that if A-Corp was above board, that we'd be buying their stuff too. 

however, by playing games with their employees, wholesalers, retailers, and the general public, they are ensuring that any future attempts, even honest ones, will not come to fruitation.

I hope you sue the pants off them!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Allow me to offer my thanks for keeping us informed, Zathros. It would have been nice to see Aurora produced kits on the hobby shop shelves. The sting of A Corp. isn't so bad what with Moebius, Monarch and Tom Lowe's return to modeling.
It's just too bad that they shafted you for the work you did for them. Thankfully you got your kit back but they certainly should compensate you for your time.
Once again, Thanks for the info you supplied us with during your tenure with A Corp.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Zathros, Thank-you for your contribution to the modeling community.

Now, where's the beer.......... Oh, I think Mark's buying this round! 

RK


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

"Z Man" - Thanks from all of us. You took alot of crap for being willing to take a chance none of US tried! Took guts and a willingness to face failure! Appreciate it! THRUSH.:thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The fault is entirely theirs.People that are both inconsiderate and dishonest never go anywhere with their future plans.It wasn't a total loss in the sense that we now know that we must rely only on Moebius and Monarch for our kits and can concentrate on those two enterprises for our special interest kits.LAPCO is totally unprofessional and the people in charge not very bright.Anyone of us,even with no experience in business,would stand a better chance of success than these guys.They are like grooms who get cold feet on the wedding day.They seem to bail out everytime they should start production.A lot of hot air and nothing else in my opinion.:drunk:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Terrible way to treat a guy with my blood alcohol level...*



Roy Kirchoff said:


> Now, where's the beer.......... Oh, I think Mark's buying this round!


*Splutter* wha - ? :drunk:

Mark McG.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I think Mark's had a head start, Roy.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Zathros said:


> I guess it shouldnt surprise me...But it still does..as why anyone would act as
> "abnormal"??..meaning why say you have posession of Molds...when sooner or later it would be obvious that the truth will come out...as well as WHY LIE
> so obviously on a regular basis??..promise me a check and LIE that you mailed it for 12 weeks of answering his company phone, R&D , advertising schedules, budgets, etc..surveys..and then not send it?? did he think I would forget??lol...but worse off than that...Hang onto a rare kit of mine that I was supposed to pick up personally in 1 week..and then I had to keep on him for 4 months to get it back..His brother was no better either..whenever these guys asked me to call them at an exact time..they were never at thier phones..and it also cost me time and gas to meet them 2 hours away..and they werent there..
> 
> ...


honestly, ive never met anyone involved with this situation, but from reading what you have posted over the past months, i believe these guys are delusional. i mean truly, clinically delusional. thats the only thing i can think of that makes sense of their actions. 

dont bother suing them; you'd win, but never collect on it. i'm just glad that you didnt lose anything more than what you did. 

i'll bet that if health permits, they are going to try this again. fortunately, thanks to you, we now know not to give them even the slightest benefit of a doubt.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

razorwyre1 said:


> honestly, ive never met anyone involved with this situation, but from reading what you have posted over the past months, i believe these guys are delusional. i mean truly, clinically delusional. thats the only thing i can think of that makes sense of their actions.
> 
> dont bother suing them; you'd win, but never collect on it. i'm just glad that you didnt lose anything more than what you did.
> 
> i'll bet that if health permits, they are going to try this again. fortunately, thanks to you, we now know not to give them even the slightest benefit of a doubt.


Oh god please no...


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

razorwyre1 said:


> honestly, ive never met anyone involved with this situation, but from reading what you have posted over the past months, i believe these guys are delusional. i mean truly, clinically delusional. thats the only thing i can think of that makes sense of their actions.
> 
> dont bother suing them; you'd win, but never collect on it. i'm just glad that you didnt lose anything more than what you did.
> 
> i'll bet that if health permits, they are going to try this again. fortunately, thanks to you, we now know not to give them even the slightest benefit of a doubt.


At this point in my case, I wouldnt buy ANYTHING they put out just on General principal..no MATTER how much I wanted it or how rare or collectable in the Aurora genre it is...In fact, I had forgotten ONE important point:
Just to show how blatantly IGNORANT they were and are: they kept spouting that they owned the exclusive Rights and License to the Big Frankie Figure, meaning the technical drawing, artwork to the box, instruction sheet,etc..and YET.. when Frank (Thankfully ) at Moebius announced it, they did ABSOLUTELY nothing about it..in fact, I am VERY glad they didnt, as I have more respect for Frank than the both of them ,,But again..If you owned a copyright to a particular item.. wouldnt you want to protect it???..Again, it seems they have the business acumen of a flea....or perhaps that might be insulting fleas..lol...

It also seems that they accept advice from those that have little or NO experience in the injection mold plastic field...seems that they were actually thinking of releasing the castle creature in RESIN..instead of Plastic, and they were advised that they could get $50.00 a piece..ROTF..Thats when I stepped in and told them: " I dont know what you guys are smoking..but that kit in Resin will NOT sell for that price..as with companies such as Polar Lights, Moebius etc..they set the prices that are affordable..." sure mabe they might sell 100 or so at that price..yet..they were IGNORANT enough to believe someone that had NO experience in the styrene field...

In any case..I have NO faith whatsoever that they will put out anything except those triplanes they have rotting in storage..and they havent even the decals for them as well..If they do..it will be quite some time before we see them..maybe longer than I might see my payment for my services...
I say "rest in PIECES", A-Corp"!

Z


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Zathros said:


> In any case..I have NO faith whatsoever that they will put out anything except those triplanes they have rotting in storage..and they havent even the decals for them as well..If they do..it will be quite some time before we see them..maybe longer than I might see my payment for my services...
> I say "rest in PIECES", A-Corp"!
> 
> Z


dont hold your breath on the tri-planes. again their ignorance means they wont know how to get them distributed, and even if they did, they'd cloud up the waters with their "big future releases" again. 
i imagine that they'll end up selling them to some sort of distributors close out broker at pennies on the dollar. a few will go to each 'dollar tree' type store and that will be the end to it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My personal guess on their behavior:
Note that they first appeared as LAPCO when Polar Lights hit the scene. Their second apparition was when Moebius came around. I think both times they said to themselves "Hey! We _are _ (or were) Aurora! Let's either try to stop these new guys or at least cash in on their bandwagon!"

Then they failed like nobody ever failed before.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

John P said:


> My personal guess on their behavior:
> Note that they first appeared as LAPCO when Polar Lights hit the scene. Their second apparition was when Moebius came around. I think both times they said to themselves "Hey! We _are _(or were) Aurora! Let's either try to stop these new guys or at least cash in on their bandwagon!"
> 
> Then they failed like nobody ever failed before.


 
Thier quote to me when I asked them what made them decide to make 
a comeback from Lapco was : "we were _asked _by the modeling community"
I suppose if we took a written survey today asking anyone in "the hobby community"...wed have 100 sheets of BLANK Paper!:drunk:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

razorwyre1 said:


> i imagine that they'll end up selling them to some sort of distributors close out broker at pennies on the dollar. a few will go to each 'dollar tree' type store and that will be the end to it.


I doubt that they would be even intelligent enough for THAT....


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

John P said:


> My personal guess on their behavior:
> Note that they first appeared as LAPCO when Polar Lights hit the scene. Their second apparition was when Moebius came around. I think both times they said to themselves "Hey! We _are _ (or were) Aurora! Let's either try to stop these new guys or at least cash in on their bandwagon!"


Yeah, I never got the impression that they were out to do anything but either sell their "company" (with whatever questionable assets it possessed), or find some legal argument that would allow them to profit from the Aurora reissues that others were doing. I don't think they ever intended to actually produce kits.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Err....forgive me for asking the obvious, but didn't we all know this from day one?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, maybe from day 2 or 3.

No, you're right. Day 1.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

I am glad after 4 months I got my kit back, and I DO intend to keep at him as time permits to get paid for my services..I guess I just might have to take a trip to his personal home "Tony Soprano " Style,when I am in the area again...It just angers me that he would send the kit, but OMIT the payment...If he at least did both..all I would have to say about Jerry and his motley other 2 is they are just intellectual PYGMIES in the business field..But
as it stands NOW..they are a few other things I cannot say in a public forum..I am also glad I was able to come here and post all the info I got so you all know the kind of characters they are...

Z


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

You took a lot of shinola from us Zathros at the beginning about LAPCO II and going where angels fear to tread. You defended them as good as any marketing executive/consultant should/could have, then got burnt.

You could've left well-enough alone and this would've probably been forgotten (except for the random thread), but you posting this took COJONES!

Looking back at the beginning of this adventure and your actions now give me a great deal of respect for you. I hope you get and more importantly THEY get what's coming to them!

Scottie


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Let's NOT be calling people names! 
I'd hate to have to carry out my promise to start banishing folks for personal attacks!Especially over the A-corps guys!

Thanks,
PM Moderator


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

With all due respect, and no offense intended PM Moderator, this will probably be the last A-corpse thread. I think Zathros deserves to vent his spleen after all the crap he's been through. 
The whole sad chapter is coming to a close so I'd guess that you won't have to put up with it again after this thread.
If I read your comment wrong, I apologise.

Chris.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I thought it came to an end with LAPCO. A-corp will pop up again in a few years, we haven't heard the last from them.

Now where's McGovern and those beers. :drunk:

RK


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok folks,
Here's my point.
I think that Zathros has made it pretty to clear to all of us that the guys at A-Corps jerked him around pretty badly. I think it's pretty clear to all that they are no longer on his Christmas card list. 
I think that , for the most part Zathros has done a good job of expressing his displeasure without a lot of ugly name calling.

In the past I have edited threads and even deleted threads that decended into name calling and personal attacks 
I have made a promise to banish members who engage in personal attacks.

I really would hate it if I had to keep that promise over the guys at A-Corp.

Lets try to keep the discourse civil even if we have to choke back a few really descriptive names we'd like to call some people in NJ. (actually Long Island) who we all believe richly deserve it.

Thank you for your co operation in this matter!

PM Moderator


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool. Understood.

Chris.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

As a last Note, my Goal in opening this thread was to do what I had said originally when I took the position at A-corp,and announced it here back in December,and it was two fold:

1. The hopes of getting some Vintage Kits rereleased that have not been before.

2. To see if A-corp was authentic, and Lapco may have simply been a bad mistake on thier part..I was warned by some that it may not be a good idea to trust them, but I always give everyone a shot, or the benefit of the doubt, if you will..


As I see the PM Moderator noticed, I tried my best for the most part not to descend to any juvenile or degenerative "Name calling" and tried to keep it as professional as I could..Another promise I made, was that I would return here
and give a full report once I found out one way or another..My loss financially 
from them is my personal issue..And I feel in the end, that I accomplished what I set out to do: and that was to prove that A-Corp, ( to make this short & sweet) is NOT going to happen, and probably never will..Its probably all smoke & mirrors, and felt it fair to let all in this hobby community aware of it for once and for all..I think that wraps it up for me..

As I said before back in December..I have a career..I didnt get involved for that reason..And with that..I have MUCH bigger Fish to fry..

so lets all LOOK FORWARD to what Frank at Moebius, Tom Lowe, and Monarch have in store for us..That, is the REAL DEAL!:thumbsup:

P.S..Not that it really matters Pm Moderator, but the A-Corp guys are in Long Island NY...which in a way, makes me glad I moved from there..lol


----------

